
Ask HN: How do we know Uber's surge pricing is automatic? - debt
I was talking to a few engineer friends and they seem certain Uber&#x27;s surge is algorithmically decided yet I&#x27;ve never seen any indication that is other than a few third party articles about it.
======
ice109
umm how else would it be done? you think Travis himself fiddles with it?

